# [OT] Komputer z gentoo w pracy (jaki bys chcial miec ?)

## Eeeyeore

Dobry wieczor   :Laughing: 

Mam takie pytanie do znawcow, zeby mnie za szybko nie wyrzucili z roboty, a mianowicie, gdybyscie mieli w pracy dostac komputer oczywiscie z gentoo na pokladzie. 

Tylko naprade bez jaj i jakiegos Quake...czy Vi na edytor  :Evil or Very Mad:  ....  

Co byscie chcieli zeby na nim bylo zainstalowane  :Question: 

Obecnie systuacja wyglada nastepujaco, ze powiedzmy jest 5 komputerow o nastepujacych parametrach

Procek athlon 2800+, Mobo Gigabyte K8NS, 256-512 RAM, 40 Gb Hdd, jakis naped dvd lub nagrywalka, reszta nieistotna.

Po 3 miesiacach pojscia na zywiol i dawania na probe Innych Linuksow - Ubuntu, Mandriva, Dwie osoby maja juz gentoo , jedna z kde, druga z gnome i tam takie pierdolki kazdy co tam potrzebowal zeby mogl sie oswoic z kompem i ze Linuks nie gryzie, za za pieniazki zaoszczedzone na windozie maja UPS, ktos tam lepsze podzespoly czy glosniczki - to znaczy wszyscy maja mjuzik. W zasadzie po dwoch tygoniach marudzenia kazdy sie juz przystosowal, a nawet zacza chwalic bo to jet lepsze, jakichs virusow nie ma itp itd. Nie zamierzam sie rozwodzic.

W tej chwili jest bajzel. I teraz jak obiecalem po 3 miesiacach chcialbym wszystkim ustandaryzowac tak zeby baze mieli taka sama. To znaczy Krysia ma to samo co Zosia i Macius + to co potzrebuja extra.

Na dzien dzisiejszy wymyslilem taka konfiguracje, za zaczne od emerge info :

```

eyeore eyeore # emerge info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon64 -pipe -fmove-all-movables -funroll-all-loops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon64 -pipe -fmove-all-movables -funroll-all-loops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG=48

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imlib java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang sounds sox spell ssl symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userlocales vorbis wifi xchat xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

```

Oprogramowanie wymyslilem na razie takie :

jajo 2.4.15 gentoo-sources ze fbsplashem (krowa)

Kde 3.5 z loginem kdm, k3b, kpdf itp z kde

Firefox 1.5-r4, Opera - do wyboru

Openoffice 2

Thunderbird

Gnugadu (tlen, gg, jabber z semesami), PSI do wyboru

Xmms

Gimp do dlubania we fotkach

Widocznosc w sieci - samba/udostepniony folder i drukawka

I tutaj Panstwu pozostawiam pole do popisu (ja zastanawiam sie nad wykorzystaniem prelinka), ale wracajac do tematu do czego moze jeszcze sluzyc komputer w pracy bo wiadomo ze moga byc takie sytuacje ze ktos komus przyniesie plyte do posluchania, czy tam "zobacz mam nowego divixa   :Very Happy: , jak poczatek roku to z rzepy pod windoze jakis program do pitow - pod wine pojdzie to ?) No i tak dalej. Gry i owszem, ale nie zaskomplikowane. 

Pracodawca jest taki ze pozwala na wszystko, jesli aktualnie nie ma ktos niczego do roboty, to lepiej niech sie pobawi i zrelaksuje przed kompem - bo pewnie za 5 minut bedzie musial zapitalac jak pershing na poziomie lamperii...

Pomozecie ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS. x86 bo x86_64 ma elementarny problem na przykald z flaszami w przegladarkach, a tak nie moze byc....

----------

## mrto

Jeżeli o mnie chodzi to mam słabą pamięć i bez czegoś w stylu outlooka nie mogę pracować  :Smile: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Chyba sie nie da ...  :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

```
eyeore eyeore # emerge outlook

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "outlook".

eyeore eyeore # gdzie franco schowalas

eyeore eyeore # emerge mail-client/microsoft-outlook

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "mail-client/microsoft-outlook".
```

Naprawde i na serio i zartobliwie, wszelkie sugestie mile widziane. Bo jedyne co mam slabego to głowę 

(to znaczy wiem jak to rozwiazac i mam okreslone pomysly, ale przeciez my mamy forum, zeby sobie podagdac o roznych takich sytuacjach)

Czemu nie ? Cheche

----------

## tomekb

 *mrto wrote:*   

> Jeżeli o mnie chodzi to mam słabą pamięć i bez czegoś w stylu outlooka nie mogę pracować 

 

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Chyba sie nie da ...    
> 
> ```
> eyeore eyeore # emerge outlook
> 
> ...

 

Evolution może spokojnie zastąpić outlooka.

----------

## n0rbi666

1) może niepotrzebnie się czepiam - ale wyrzuć -funrool-all-loops z flag - naprawdę, niewiele to daje, a czasami wręcz spowalnia i zwiększa wielkość binarek i zajętość pamięci

2) zainstaluj jeszcze Kadu od ObenYego, mplayer, ew Xine do DVD, koniecznie supertux i tuxracer

jeszcze acrobat reader, beep-media-player

----------

## kwach

Hmm: przecież Eeeyeore  już napisał co ma być do poczty: Thundrerbird, więc nie ma potrzeby szukać dalej. Ja nawet na windzie używam Thunderbirda, więc na pewno jest w stanie zastąpić outlooka.

Ja natomiast sugeruje coś w stylu supertuxa, albo frozenbubble - może się przydać na długie, zimowe godziny w pracy  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## tomekb

No tak, ale Thunderbird nie ma kalendarza z zadaniami, co w pracy jest rzeczą niezwykle przydatną. I uprzedzając ewentualne odpowiedzi, wiem że to żaden problem mieć osobny program do tego, ale taka pani Zosia pewnie woli jak ma to w jednym miejscu przystępnie dostępne  :Wink: 

----------

## mrto

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Chyba sie nie da ...    
> 
> ```
> eyeore eyeore # emerge outlook
> 
> ...

 

Hehe jasne że się nie da  :Smile:  Raczej miałem na myśli coś co pomaga w pilnowaniu terminów i planowaniu zadań. W pracy korzystam z outlooka, bo firma za niego zapłaciła  :Wink:  Jasne jest że jeżeli nie miałbym w pracy licencjonowanego outlooka, to znalazłbym coś innego.

----------

## Eeeyeore

@n0rbi666 ---> kurcze masz racje (już to wylatuje) będzie trzeba podziergac world... ale co tam

Prosze poptrzcie na to moje emoge info, czy tam nie ma więcej baboli, ja naprawde dopiero się ucze....

a nie jestem informatyk tylko z ksztalcenia plastyk-fotograf, z pracy ksiegowy _ pseudoinformatyk - robie co mi kaza ja umyslilem ze skoro ja mam gentoo  i (jest git) gentoo jest na routerze (ktore nie chwalac sie sam sprawilem) - to musi byc tak jak mysle, a Wy/Panstwo mi w tym na pewno pomozecie  :Very Happy: 

```

$man gcc

-funroll-loops

-funroll-all-loops

           Unroll loops whose number of iterations can be determined at com-

           pile time or upon entry to the loop.  -funroll-loops implies both

           -fstrength-reduce and -frerun-cse-after-loop.  This option makes

           code larger, and may or may not make it run faster.

```

Na razie dodałem : 

Xine

Evolution - do wyboru

supertux (tuxracer też .. aco tam... przecież to jest małe)

----------

## kwach

To ja muszę sięprzyznać, że nawet nie wiedziałem, że outlook może robić coś innego niż tylko obsługiwać pocztę  :Very Happy: 

Ewentualnie jeszcze może się jakiś mp3-encoder przydał (skoro i tak masz zamiar zainstalować odtwarzacz - po co pani Krysia ma sobie przynosić empetrójki skoro może mieć płyty CD-Audio  :Razz:  )

----------

## n0rbi666

Eeeyeore - uważaj też na -Os - ostatnio z tym przekompilowałem system + kde - i kde nie chciało już wstawać (kde 3.5)

zmieinłem na -O2 - i działa

i nie mogę znaleźć -fmove-all-movables w manie, hm hm hm

i jeszcze nie zapomnij o kadu :> i może kde 3.5 - jest bardziej eye-candy  :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

 *kwach wrote:*   

> To ja muszę sięprzyznać, że nawet nie wiedziałem, że outlook może robić coś innego niż tylko obsługiwać pocztę 

 Outlook owszem, potrafi, ale OutlookExpress już nie  :Razz: 

----------

## tomekb

Co do flag to ja bym zostawił takie: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe
```

, CXXFLAGS te same. Kiedyś bawiłem się nimi, dodawałem różne, ale pokarało mnie i standartowe dają bardzo dobre efekty. Nie ma sensu kombinować z nimi, bo wcale nie musi się to przekładać na wzrost wydajności. Uważaj z "-s" i "-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG" - znane są z tego, że mogą powodować problemy.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Eeeyeore - uważaj też na -Os - ostatnio z tym przekompilowałem system + kde - i kde nie chciało już wstawać (kde 3.5)

 

Od początku (czyli od paru miesięcy  :Razz: ) jadę w Gentoo na -Os i jeszcze żadnego problemu nie miałem. Wcześniej w Slacku również nie.

BMP albo Audacious, bo xmms odpada ze względu na paskudne gtk.

Open Office albo Abiword - w zależności od potrzeb. Przeglądarki - Firefox/Opera - dobrze, ale najlepiej dwie - niech każdy używa co mu wygodniejsze.

----------

## n0rbi666

BeteNoire - wiem, dużo ludzi na tym lata, ale wywaliłem całe kde, zainstalowałem kdebase-startkde, i dalej nie startowało ...

może po prostu gryzie się to z jakimiś LDFLAGS, lub inną flagą (może -finline-functions - bo to też dodałem wtedy)

----------

## Eeeyeore

Abiword - dodane bo może ktos tak lubic

Ale z tymi flagami to kurde ?

Juz mnie pogubiliscie

Wybralem i organoleptycznie sprawdzilem na #emerge -uDN (pv) --emptytree world

i bez problemów

-O2 czy -Os -> czy ja wiem roznice sa znikome zresztą i tak na przykad glibc =->(baaaa firefox) kopiluje ze swoimi -O2 ble ble zresztą to wynika z ebuilda też.

Bo to się robi wieczna wojna o flagi ktore to sa lepsze a to nie o to chodzi

----------

## n0rbi666

zostaw bezpieczne -O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer

(chyba, że fomit jest domyślnie włączany na a64 przez O2 - to nie trzeba  :Wink:  )

noatun, kplayer, mplayer, kadu, amarok (a może się komuś spodoba  :Wink:  )

----------

## noobah

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> (chyba, że fomit jest domyślnie włączany na a64 przez O2 - to nie trzeba  )

 

Z tego co wiem to -O2 włącza -fomit-frame-pointer min.

----------

## BeteNoire

Czyli nie wiesz.

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.4.4/gcc/Optimize-Options.html#Optimize-Options

----------

## noobah

Hmmm...

 *Quote:*   

> -fomit-frame-pointer
> 
>     Don't keep the frame pointer in a register for functions that don't need one. This avoids the instructions to save, set up and restore frame pointers; it also makes an extra register available in many functions. It also makes debugging impossible on some machines.
> 
>     On some machines, such as the VAX, this flag has no effect, because the standard calling sequence automatically handles the frame pointer and nothing is saved by pretending it doesn't exist. The machine-description macro FRAME_POINTER_REQUIRED controls whether a target machine supports this flag. See Register Usage.
> ...

 

To ze strony którą podałeś. Może Ja angielskiego nie znam, ale wtedy Cambridge bardzo się pomylio dając mi A na CAE!  :Shocked: 

Niektórzy, a wszczególności ricerzy nie czytają takich 'głupot' i ładują po 40 flag, myśląc że to coś zmieni. koo koo !! BeteNoire, to nie do Ciebie o tych ricerach, ale się zgodzicie ze mną że trochę ich u nas jest na forum, co?

----------

## BeteNoire

Ok, sorry, mój błąd.  :Wink:  We wcześniejszym poście miałeś rację.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Quote:*   

> -O also turns on -fomit-frame-pointer on machines where doing so does not interfere with debugging.

 

Z man gcc  :Wink:  nie wiem, czy na A64 -fomit-frame-pointer przeszkadza w debuggowaniu, na x86 na pewno przeszkadza, więc -O nie włącza tej flagi  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

poniżej gcc-3.4.4 -fomit-frame-pointer robiło problemy, ale teraz jest bezpiecznie tego użyć, zresztą jak widzisz w powyższych postach, jest defaultem w większości optymalizacji.

Mam ustawione -fomit-frame-pointer na natywnym systemi A64 i wszystko jest stabilne póki co.

Powodzenia

PS. Moje typy to

-firefox-1.5

-evolution

-frozenbubble   :Cool: 

-freeciv

-superkaramba - jakby Pani Jadzia chciała wysłać zrzut swojego pulpitu na konkurs na screen miesiąca   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Temat stary, ale co tam. Wg mnie

* mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5, bo ten nie-bin chodzi coś wolno (nie ma visual-czegoś)

* pp-racer (następca tuxracera)

* frozen-bubble koniecznie

* dobre binarne stery do grafiki, coby się fro-bu nie ciął

* Kontact, KMail, Akregator oraz Organizator z KDE co razem daje nam KOutlook  :Wink: 

Co do flag, to chyba nie ma co przesadzać, domyślne są wielce spox, te co ktoś podał wyżej też OK, podobno dużo (nawet na x86) daje -mcpu=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64, czyli GCC robi binarkę na architekturę x86, ale jest świadome, na jakim Athlonie będzie to chodzić i dodaje jakieś fajne optymalizacje.

Jeszcze mała luźna uwaga: postawiłbym w robocie jakiś serwer do synchronizacji portage'a, bo po co ma każdy na własną rękę synchronizować drzewo, jeśli można z prędkością światła (hmm.. 100 MBit/s w sieci w robocie?) synchronizować z lokalnym serwerem.

Jeszcze mniejsza uwaga na samiuśki koniec: myślę, że nie ma co przeginać z jakimiś flagami, optymalizacjami itd. Skoro maszyny mają służyć do pracy (poza tymi pięcioma minutami na relaks) to przede wszystkim powinny być stabilne, m.in. proponuję dużo swapu, a jeśli masz jakiś wpływ na sprzęt to dużo RAMu, bufory dyskowe w RAMie dają kopa, co widać zwłaszcza przy upgradzie 256 -> 512 MB. Na koniec wydaje mi się (choć może stoi to w delikatnej opozycji do tego co napisałem w tym akapicie), że rozsądne byłoby wybranie ck-sources, gdyż są przystosowane do pracy biurkowej i zawierają łatki gentoo, a nie są znane z niestabilności (jak mm np.). Żeby kompy dostały wrażenie boosta, ustaw jeszcze timer w kernelu na 1000 MHz i będą śmigać  :Very Happy: .

----------

## martin.k

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Dobry wieczor  
> 
> Mam takie pytanie do znawcow, zeby mnie za szybko nie wyrzucili z roboty, a mianowicie, gdybyscie mieli w pracy dostac komputer oczywiscie z gentoo na pokladzie. 
> 
> Tylko naprade bez jaj i jakiegos Quake...czy Vi na edytor  ....  
> ...

 

Oj! To ja bym chciał Power Mac G5 Quad  :Smile: 

Ale to już raczej komputer z jajami   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oj! To ja bym chciał Power Mac G5 Quad 
> 
> Ale to już raczej komputer z jajami   

 

Ja tez   :Cool: , ale wtedy jednak bym wybral MacOS  :Very Happy:  i komercyjny soft, niestety realia sa takie a nie inne, ze niestety od 2 tygodni utknalem w gaszczu papierow, zestawien, remanentow, pitow i jakichs innych dzikich wezy. 

Ja bardzo dokladnie czytam wszystkie sugestie i bardzo wiele jest i fajnych i slusznych, za co serdecznie dziekuje, ale niestety prace najwczesniej beda mogly ruszyc od 1 lutego.

Oczywiscie poinformuje co i jak i screny tez zrobie   :Rolling Eyes: , ze to oprocz funkcjonalnosci, ma tez ladnie wygladac dla oka i zabawie czasem tez posluzyc...

----------

## Gabrys

Jest w tytule wątku [OT], to pozwolę sobie na odejście od tematu przewodniego. Co do KDE 3.5, to mi prawie oczy wyszły na wierzch i zrobiło mi się nieswojo, jak włożywszy płytkę DVD do napędu samo wyskoczyło mi okienko, w którym KDE się mnie zapytało co ma zrobić z tą płytką. Takie opcje powinny być domyślnie wyłączone, bo to zawału serca można dostać, a jak ktoś nad czymś akurat pracuje, to już w ogóle, teraz szukać musi, gdzie się to wyłącza. Okropne.

----------

## keman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jest w tytule wątku [OT], to pozwolę sobie na odejście od tematu przewodniego. Co do KDE 3.5, to mi prawie oczy wyszły na wierzch i zrobiło mi się nieswojo, jak włożywszy płytkę DVD do napędu samo wyskoczyło mi okienko, w którym KDE się mnie zapytało co ma zrobić z tą płytką. Takie opcje powinny być domyślnie wyłączone, bo to zawału serca można dostać, a jak ktoś nad czymś akurat pracuje, to już w ogóle, teraz szukać musi, gdzie się to wyłącza. Okropne.

 

Ano, też mnie to 'tkneło'  :Wink: 

Natomiast zamountowane urzadzenia na desktopie, to juz przyjemna i wygodna sprawa (mimo że nie cierpie ikonek na biurku, te jestem w stanie przeboleć  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

pociągnę OT. Miejsce, w którym pracujesz to chyba niebo. Też chciałbym móc instalować ludziom Linuksy zamiast naprawiać ich problemy z wingrozą. Sama przyjemność (modulo te PITy, o których pisałeś  :Wink: ).

----------

## Ratman

[OT] Pity jako takie nie integrują się z systemem, nie korzystają z żadnej bazy danych - powinny śmigać pod Wine spokojnie (tak jak saper   :Twisted Evil:   )

Zresztą we czwartek coś będę instalował to powiem co się dało, a co nie   :Cool: 

A w temacie:

20 stanowisk pracy i 20 takich kompów musiałbym chcieć mieć   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   No ja pierniczę, toć to trzeba być niespełna rozumu   :Very Happy:   Ale jak szef na tak dużo pozwala, no to hulaj dusza   :Twisted Evil:   Choć z drugiej strony jak ludzie w pracy nie mają co robić i muszą sobie czas grami i filmami zajmować, to może zamiast ładować kasę w puste lepiej zrobić redukcję zatrudnienia, a kasę na jeszcze wypaśniejsze sprzęty wydać, hehehe

----------

## martin.k

Pity2005 od IPS-u chodzą pod Wine, tak że nie powinno być problemów z podatkiem.

Przelewy i faktury znajdziesz w LeftHand, abo coś mniejszego QFaktury i e-przelewy na stronce www.e-linux.pl

----------

